# Weaning a mini mule



## Denisern06 (Oct 27, 2019)

Help! I have a 10 week old mini mule that keeps getting out of our pasture . We've added barbed wire, electric fence, tried temporarily putting him in a corral and he gets out. I have 7 acres. His mother doesn't seem to care that he's wandering. I am completely stressed out about it. I have someone who wants him but my question is , what's the very earliest I can wean? I am afraid he's going to get hurt. He's eating grass and hay, drinks water as well as nursing.


----------



## Denisern06 (Oct 27, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Help! I have a 10 week old mini mule that keeps getting out of our pasture . We've added barbed wire, electric fence, tried temporarily putting him in a corral and he gets out. I have 7 acres. His mother doesn't seem to care that he's wandering. I am completely stressed out about it. I have someone who wants him but my question is , what's the very earliest I can wean? I am afraid he's going to get hurt. He's eating grass and hay, drinks water as well as nursing.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 29, 2019)

Generally its around 6 months. Saying this many wean earlier (usually as the mare cannot provide the nutrients for both herself and foal)


----------



## horsenut50 (Oct 29, 2019)

2 1/2 months is way too early to wean. 5/6 months is generally the best time to wean. If you can get cattle panels or field fence and T-Posts, I would recommend making a corral out of this. This little guy won’t have a chance of escaping this set up. Good luck!


----------



## LostandFound (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm going to say that his safety would be my primary concern. I know people that wean at 2 months, and while I like to give them longer I have never seen them have a problem with babies weaned that early. I would want to make sure he is eating grain first though, because he will need a little more than grass and hay.


----------

